
Congress claims Snowden has been in contact with Russian intelligence - futureguy
https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/22/congress-claims-snowden-has-been-in-contact-with-russian-intelli/
======
kafkaesq
No, "Congress" doesn't claim that. The Select Committee on Intelligence claims
(or rather vaguely asserts) that. But they offer no evidence for their
assertions, other than the unreliable (and misquoted) speculation of a Russian
parliament member.

See also -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13240783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13240783)

